# 2010 NPC Bill Grant Bodybuilding & Figure Classic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The 2010 NPC Bill Grant Bodybuilding & Figure Classic July 17th by Bill Grant Over 10,000 Athletes Competing in SportsFest – Promoter and Master of Ceremonies will be Legendary Bodybuilder Bill Grant, Mr. America and Mr. World. Bill Grant appeared in the new release of ???Pumping Iron??? starring Arnold Schwarzenegger and has also been featured [...]

*Read More...*


----------

